
"Congress tells Mozilla that blocking 3rd party cookies endangers children." - lazugod
https://twitter.com/dangillmor/status/369510945401225216
======
aroch
Link to letter:
[http://stanford.edu/~jmayer/content/Pompeo_Mozilla_Letter.pd...](http://stanford.edu/~jmayer/content/Pompeo_Mozilla_Letter.pdf)

Relevant quote:

    
    
        Internet industry publications estimate that Mozilla's overall share of the browser 
        market is now approaching 20 percent — a figure large enough that its 
        plans to block cookies would have a devastating impact on small businesses and wipe out 
        millions of life-saving AMBER Alerts and tornado warnings funded and delivered 
        to Firefox users by advertising networks. Concerns have also been raised 
        that the value of advertising in terms of lower prices and more choices 
        for consumers could be threatened if regimes are stood up that allow 
       conglomerates to have too much control over data.

